# alte spiele cds werden nicht erkannt



## Bluedragon04 (3. März 2010)

erstma hallo hier

 ich hoff ma ich bin hier richtig,in der suchfunktion hab ich nix gefunden

 Ich hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen pc gekauft mit windows 7. Nach der Installation fragen ein paar ältere Spiele (z.B Age of Empires 2) nach dem start nach der CD, die aber im Laufwerk liegt...bei neueren Spielen gibt es keine Probleme,hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

Bei den neueren spielen, die funktionieren: sind das auch CDs oder DVDs? In nem DVD-LW sind nämlich CD und DVD Laser getrennt. Es kann also passieren, dass CDs nicht gehen, aber DVDs schon.

 Ansonsten wäre noch die Frage: ALLE Treiber aktuell? Windows aktuell?


----------



## Bluedragon04 (3. März 2010)

treiber sind alle aktuell und hab ein spiel gefunden was von cd aus läuft,ein generreller fehler kanns wohl nich sein..


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

Schau mal, ob bei den Spielen generelle Probleme wegen win7 bekannt sind.

 und evlt. auf die Exe-datei der spiele rechtsklicken und den XP-kompatibilitätsmodus einstellen

 check auch mal, wie es ohne virenscanner ist.


----------



## Bluedragon04 (3. März 2010)

weder der kompatibilitätsmodus noch das starten mit admin rechten hilft,am virenscanner liegts auch nich..könnte das was mit kopierschutztreibern zu tun haben das das laufwerk die eventuell nich lesen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2010)

wäre möglich. Hast Du irgendeine Brennsoftware oder virtuelle Laufwerke installiert, die stören könnten?


----------



## Bluedragon04 (3. März 2010)

weder noch,auch keine gebrannte software


----------



## MisterSmith (3. März 2010)

Vielleicht findest du hier einen Lösungsansatz, es bezieht sich zwar auf XP, man könnte aber möglicherweise manche Problemlösungen  auch auf Windows 7 übertragen, z. B. Safedisk-Update für Windows 7(weiß aber nicht ob es das für Windows 7 überhaupt gibt).
support.microsoft.com/kb/228985


----------

